# Diagnosing excesive network usage

## gbobr

Hi!

I am running a network server in a datacenter with many gameservers on it.

One of that gameservers is using a lot of bandwidth... Or maybe all of them... I don't know how to find out.

I tried with iftop, but they are all using the same nic, so it's useless.

Also tried a little program (don't remember it's name right now) that measures how much bandwidth is using each process... But it only counts tcp trafic, and i think that most of my traffic is UDP.

Can anyone give me a clue about what tool i can use to see what process is eating my bandwidth?

Thanks!

----------

## khayyam

 *gbobr wrote:*   

> Can anyone give me a clue about what tool i can use to see what process is eating my bandwidth?

 

qbobr ... you probably looking for net-analyzer/nethogs

best ... khay

----------

## gbobr

Thanks for your answer, but nethogs takes in count only TCP traffic.

I need to see udp traffic too.

----------

## khayyam

 *gbobr wrote:*   

> Thanks for your answer, but nethogs takes in count only TCP traffic. I need to see udp traffic too.

 

gbobr ... I see, I thought that nethogs was both TCP and UDP, but I see UDP is on the 'todo' list.

The only other apps I can suggest net-analyzer/iptraf-ng (which does provide information on UDP but doesn't report which process) and net-analyzer/nettop which I have no idea about other than it uses a web interface.

best ... khay

----------

